
Grindr sold by Chinese owner after US national security concerns - danso
https://www.ft.com/content/a32a740a-5fb3-11ea-8033-fa40a0d65a98
======
samfisher83
Isn't this basically the plot from silicon valley. That show is so on point.

------
NicoJuicy
They already have the data, lol.

